# help with drill



## navydrill (22 Oct 2004)

ok hi all 
just a quick question about drill.is there a manual out there with monkey drill in it. i am tring to get a competivie drill team going at work but no one knows the drill plz help if you can. cheers.


----------



## dutchie (22 Oct 2004)

Uhhhhhhh, what the heck is Monkey Drill?


----------



## Spartan (22 Oct 2004)

no such thing as a manual of monkey drill simply because there is no such thing as monkey drill.
You can do a plenty with legit things from the 201 for the drill team *I'm assuming precision routines.
you just have to be imaginative.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (22 Oct 2004)

Moved:
Maybe the cadets can help you out.


----------



## RGauthier (22 Oct 2004)

"Monkey Dril"l would be an alias for Rifle Drill, and i haven't come across a manual for it yet


----------



## sgt_mandal (22 Oct 2004)

LOL, a manual for monkey dril, now I've heard everything lol. If we are thinking of the same monkey drill, then no there is no manual for monkey drill. If you want a rifle drill manual, you can find them in the CATOs on the National cadet site. A little searching around, and you might be able to find the official 201.


----------



## sgt_mandal (22 Oct 2004)

Caeser said:
			
		

> Uhhhhhhh, what the heck is Monkey Drill?



Monkey drill is "drill" that isn't drill lol. For rifle monkey drill, it would be something like tossing the rifle around in a controled and cool looking manner.


----------



## navydrill (23 Oct 2004)

ok so there was i little confusion about what a ment when i said monkey drill. yes i ment rifle drill but i ment old school stuff like they used to do eons ago in the military(tossing and so forth). it is no longer used so i thought some one might know where to find such a manual.i have seen it done(by the brits) and wanted to know if some where out there, there is such a thing for canadians.thats all. cheers


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (23 Oct 2004)

_Tossing the rifle _ about was never "old school" drill it was taught to be flashy and mainly for the enjoyment of spectators. Not everyone including ceremonial drill teams are taught monkey drill either.


----------



## CaptPilk (24 Oct 2004)

Nope... There is no monkey drill manual in existance... Most of the stuff was passed down from generation to generation and has been lost due to newer policies adopted by DCdts.


----------



## sgt_mandal (24 Oct 2004)

sad, but true.


----------



## Burrows (24 Oct 2004)

never been a fan of this so called "monkey drill"  drill is supposed to be serious and look good while parading and providing guards...if i was a civilian i would find monkey drill out of place at a funeral service or a parade such as D-Day or Remembrance day somewhat disrespectful which would eliminate the whole reason to practice money drill.


----------



## sgt_mandal (24 Oct 2004)

True, it is, but after about 1 and a half hours of rifle drill straight, monkey drill is good to relax and cool down with after all that real drill.


----------



## Burrows (24 Oct 2004)

point seen.


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (26 Oct 2004)

Its a pitey too. I think some one should make an unofficial writtne down rule book for army cadets, or all cadets for that matter.
Regards,


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (28 Oct 2004)

Please, please,please don't make up your own drill. If you want a manual to teach from use this http://www.cadets.ca/seacad/resources-ressources/1_e.asp. That manual is based on the Canadian Forces Drill Manual the only difference is that it uses the Lee-Enfield instead of the C7. If you really want to make up your own drill you can but I would not suggest it.


----------



## catalyst (30 Oct 2004)

If this monkey drill is what I think it is, do a search for drill team/rifle guard in google...I know its quite popular in the states and there are several manuals and how tos available.


----------



## THEARMYGUY (31 Oct 2004)

Keep in mind that the rifles you plan to do this "monkey drill" with don't belong to you.  If you break them you wont get them back.  Take some good advice and stick to the basics of drill from the manual provided for your rifle.  If it's not in there you don't really need to know how to do it.  I know it looks flashy and it has a definite look cool factor, but it can also be dangerous.  Be careful and remember these are not toys that you are drilling with.

Cheers!! 

The Army Guy


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (31 Oct 2004)

The Army Guy said:
			
		

> Keep in mind that the rifles you plan to do this "monkey drill" with don't belong to you. If you break them you wont get them back.



I have never seen a Lee Enfield break. My Warrant even got to take them out on the parade square at Blackdown and whack them against the parade square and if they broke them then they would get a blue chit but no one broke it. If you are going to do drill with the rifles you may want to use special rifles that probably won't see the range again.


----------



## sgt_mandal (31 Oct 2004)

Why would you even try to break one, that's not very nice, I'm sure Mr. Enfeild didn't like it.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (31 Oct 2004)

LOL


----------



## navydrill (6 Nov 2004)

Ok so i see that there is not any manual in existance. so thanks for the info. and just to put everones minds at ease the reason i wanted to know was  just for an in-unit compatition. i would never do anything but real drill for any public setting. and one more thing i'm not a cadet, some one put this in here because you guys would know better than anyone else about "monkey drill". so thanks again


----------

